# Problem z niebieskim kolorem w konsoli - nie widzę!

## canis_lupus

Taka sytuacja: http://lupus.up.krakow.pl/~lupus/kol.png

Każde gentoo jakie bym nie postawił wyświetla miejscami niebieskie napisy. O ile w wersji bold sa one dla mnie czytelne to normalne juz słabo. 

Dzieje się tak niezaleznie od używanego terminala, nawet bez X-ów.

Pytanie: Czy da się ten kolor rozjasnić?

----------

## Jacekalex

To nie w Gentoo, tylko w Linuxie, w Debianie jest to samo.

Po prostu ciemnoniebieski i granatowy to zimne kolory, które na czarnym tle zawsze słabo widać, 

bo dają zbyt mały kontrast z czernią.Nie bez powodu kolory dzieli się na ciepłe i zimne, a ten problem który opisałeś jest obecny nie tylko na linuksowej konsoli, ale również w Photoshopie.

Zresztą zobacz w Gimpie, jak wygląda  ciemnoniebieski na czarnym tle.

Tylko pamiętaj, że na konsoli masz 16 barw tekstu (chyba, że coś korzysta z SVGA, Framebuffera albo Ncurses, ale to rzadkie przypadki), a w Xorgu tylko 16,7 mln.

Co do zmiany, to pewnie się da, ale prawdopodobnie w każdym programie, który coś wyświetla na konsolę, musiałbyś kombinować osobno.

PS:

Widziałeś kiedyś ciemnoniebieską żarówkę? np na choince?

Czym się różni od zielonej, czerwonej czy żółtej, zwłaszcza w ciemnym pomieszczeniu?

Pozdro

 :Cool: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Ja wiem na czym problem polega, tylko pytam jak go rozwiązać. Np jak zmienic kolor odpowiadający tej konkretnej wartości kolorów w konsoli.

----------

## olejseba

Witam. Pierwsza podpowiedź kup lepszy monitor  :Wink: . (to jest żart  :Wink: , ale już też to przechodzilem, na monitorach DELL'a kicha a na NEC super widać.)

           Jak chciałbyś na stałe to wyszukaj taki plik, zmień wartości kolorów przekompiluj kernel i tyle.

Nie wiem która dokładnie wartość odpowiada temu twojemu ale testuj  :Wink: .

```

# for i in `find /usr/src/linux/ -type f -name vt.c`;do echo $i; cat $i |grep vc_.*_color $i;done

```

Możesz też pobawić się poniższym poleceniem. Potem jak dojdziesz do perfekcji  :Wink:  to do bashrc  :Wink: . 

```

# setterm

```

Tak czy siak daj znać co zmieniłeś.

----------

## Pryka

Dla przykładu w standardowym terminalu z KDE 5 da się bez problemu "wyklikać" wszelkie kolory z menu edycji profilu konsoli. Tyle, że jak mówili poprzednicy zmiana będzie dotyczyła tylko tego jednego terminala.

----------

## canis_lupus

 *olejseba wrote:*   

> Witam. Pierwsza podpowiedź kup lepszy monitor . (to jest żart , ale już też to przechodzilem, na monitorach DELL'a kicha a na NEC super widać.)
> 
>            Jak chciałbyś na stałe to wyszukaj taki plik, zmień wartości kolorów przekompiluj kernel i tyle.
> 
> Nie wiem która dokładnie wartość odpowiada temu twojemu ale testuj .
> ...

 

Mam della, ale skalibrowanego. Na innych monitorach (też kalibrowanych) mam to samo.

Twój sposób wydaje się ok, spróbuje w wolnej chwili.

----------

